# [Thu 11th Jun 2015] Alabama 3, Fat White Family and Misty Miller headline Brixton... (London)



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

With the heart of Brixton under attack from property developers, evictions, council regenerations and Network Rail ‘redevelopments’, we’ve put together a big benefit concert to try and raise funds for those fighting to keep their homes.

Formed of acts with strong connections to the area, the show at the 1,500 capacity Electric Brixton will be headlined by ALABAMA 3 and the FAT WHITE FAMILY, backed by LARA LEE + POTENT WHISPER, MISTY MILLER and ESE, plus DJs from Brixton’s Offline Club and Handson Family.






The gig is on Thurs 11th June at the Electric Brixton, 7pm-midnight, and tickets are priced at £15 online/£20 on the door).


*Read more about the show here: brixtonbuzz.com/fightback/.*


----------

